# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Bombima orientalis feeding

## marialongacdvs

Hello, I do not have a frog yet becuase although I have done lots of research and plan on buying one I still have one problem that I need to solve urgently becuase if not I won't be able to buy it. 
My problem is that some times I travel and I'm out a week, and there is always some one that could look after it,  but I'm afraid no one is willing to feed the frog becuase they would be disgusted. So I was wondering if during that week I could feed it pelets only or something and then go back to a normal diet. 

So please of anyone could answer my question or come up with some other idea, so the frog won't starve I would be delighted, thanks. 

(By the way I can't send it to any pet hotels) 

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

----------


## ericbrookey

> Hello, I do not have a frog yet becuase although I have done lots of research and plan on buying one I still have one problem that I need to solve urgently becuase if not I won't be able to buy it. 
> My problem is that some times I travel and I'm out a week, and there is always some one that could look after it,  but I'm afraid no one is willing to feed the frog becuase they would be disgusted. So I was wondering if during that week I could feed it pelets only or something and then go back to a normal diet. 
> 
> So please of anyone could answer my question or come up with some other idea, so the frog won't starve I would be delighted, thanks. 
> 
> (By the way I can't send it to any pet hotels) 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


I typically feed mine every other day but I've read they can go a week without. Don't recommend it as they are voracious eaters and like a varied diet. They need movement to find their prey so pellets will not work nor would they be sufficient as a nutritious food source. I'm no expert but this is what I've read and experienced. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## marialongacdvs

> I typically feed mine every other day but I've read they can go a week without. Don't recommend it as they are voracious eaters and like a varied diet. They need movement to find their prey so pellets will not work nor would they be sufficient as a nutritious food source. I'm no expert but this is what I've read and experienced. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Thank you so much! 

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

----------


## ericbrookey

> Thank you so much! 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


If you have someone that will come by and check on them, just make it easy for them to dump a few crickets in once during mid week. Keep a small container, plastic tub with a piece of carrot in with the crickets before you leave and ask them to just place it in the tank open for a few minutes until the cricks jump out. They don't have to handle anything too disgusting.  :Smile: 

Advice: get two frogs. They will be much happier.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## marialongacdvs

> If you have someone that will come by and check on them, just make it easy for them to dump a few crickets in once during mid week. Keep a small container, plastic tub with a piece of carrot in with the crickets before you leave and ask them to just place it in the tank open for a few minutes until the cricks jump out. They don't have to handle anything too disgusting. 
> 
> Advice: get two frogs. They will be much happier.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Thank you SO MUCH, you have no idea how much that helped, thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

----------


## Krispy

Our 12 have made it a week during financial hard times. Our tank is fully planted though, so when we dump the pile o crickets in, it actually takes quite a few days for them to eat/hunt down all the crickets. Perhaps an auto feeder if you have to leave?

----------

